# Pierde señal



## Selkir (Abr 1, 2008)

Me he dado cuenta que muchas veces cuando llamo por telefono desde mi movil, este pierde un poco de señal.

Mi movil es un Nokia 6688.

Lo que pasa es que si no lo estoy usando tiene señal maxima, incluso de la banda 3G, pero muchas veces cuando llamo pierde la señal de banda 3G y alguna que otra vez un poco de la señal normal.

¿Esto a que se debe? ¿Puede que tenga algún fallo mi terminal?


Muchas gracias de antemano.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 1, 2008)

Es complicado saberñp, en algunos casos fallan los muelles..jijiji

En serio, si es un modelo un poco sobado , la carcasa toma forma y ya no aprieta bien  ademas con el tiempo las conecxiones como altaveos, micros, antenas, vibrador pueden fallar intermitentemente.

Pirnsa que el telefono es como un sándwich o emparedado donde las pezas hacen contacto con unas pequeñas lenguetas.

Si no te da problemas yo no lo tocaria, ya que deberias desmontar la carcasa y es un poco complicado.

Si te falla, solo debes dobrar un poco las chapitas y listo


----------

